# .500 Smith & Wesson



## stickman77 (Feb 21, 2014)

i just purchased the 500 with a 8 3/8 inch barrell. does anybody here hunt with one? i plan on trying it on hogs this summer and deer this coming season. any ammo advice ? optic advise? thanks in advance


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Feb 21, 2014)

Got the same gun I like shooting 400gr Magtech 2" group at 50 yards with open sights


----------



## stickman77 (Feb 26, 2014)

SWEET!  i just ordered my dies for reloading. bass pro wants 70 bucks for 20 rds of hornady.......


----------



## BoKat96 (Feb 26, 2014)

wrist brace would be my suggestion, it's fun to shoot just not many rounds in one session.


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 27, 2014)

I absolutely love to hunt with my 500.  I hunt all deer season long with mine and have the 8 3/8 barrel as well. 

I started with a leupold 2x on it but converted over to the Eotech Holographic sight. Very pleased with it and much quicker target acquisition....especially during the rut when the bucks pass through at a quick pace


----------



## stickman77 (Feb 28, 2014)

3d archer, can you post pics of your optic set up? i dont see how i can mount any optics on mine.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 4, 2014)

here's a pic. thanks


----------



## stickman77 (Mar 10, 2014)

thats nice 3darcher. mine doesnt have a rail where yours is. how would i mount a scope on mine? there is a rear sight with 2 screws in it.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 10, 2014)

Several companies make weaver style scope bases that will fit on your 500.  Simply remove rear sight and replace with scope base


----------



## stickman77 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks! i have found the set up i am going with. eotech xps-1 with a weigand base.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 12, 2014)

Excellent choice!  Post pic once complete!


----------



## stickman77 (Mar 13, 2014)

3darcher, i will post pics asap. one more question, mine does not have the sling swivel attachments. whats the best holster for this beast? i have a soft sided pistol case for it, but i just cant see me hauling it to the tree in that.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 13, 2014)

The best holster---uncle mikes bandolier holster.  They're in stock at Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna.


----------



## stickman77 (May 19, 2014)

finally got my 500 smith together. this group was at 100 yards, shooting off of a lead sled. i topped it with a eotech xps3-0 with a warne mount. i think im ready.


----------



## stickman77 (May 19, 2014)

oook. now how do i post the pic???


----------



## stickman77 (May 19, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 660griz (May 19, 2014)

Nice group. You're ready.


----------



## deast1988 (May 19, 2014)

Very nice. Good looking pistol to.


----------



## stickman77 (May 19, 2014)

thanks guys, cant wait to try it out. the hogs have moved off my lease. looks like i will be waiting on rifle season. i had a guy tell me it was too much gun for a white tail??? but the same guy hunts with a .300 win mag.... i walked away.


----------



## 3darcher (May 26, 2014)

Nice setup! You're all set!  I was starting to wonder if you were gonna come back with an update.


----------



## stickman77 (May 27, 2014)

*Eotech*



3darcher said:


> Nice setup! You're all set!  I was starting to wonder if you were gonna come back with an update.



yeah, i had problems with the first eotech i put on the gun. eotech made good on it and i sold the xps2 and got the xps3. then i found the warne mount and liked it better than the weigand. everything is perfect.


----------

